# [ungelöst] Abmeldung aus KDE mit Optionen

## uhai

Beim Abmelden aus KDE konnte ich unter Suse verschiedene Optionen auswählen: 

- ausschalten

- Neustart

- Neustart bestimmter Grub-Einträge

Jetzt habe ich KDE modular emerged und finde das zuständige Paket nicht - auch nicht auf KDE.org. Würde mich bitte jemand in die richtige Richtung schubsen?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Fri Jan 25, 2008 5:55 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Kontrollzentrum -> SU-Bereich -> Login Manager -> Shutdown -> Boot Manager

(Namen ohne Gewähr, da ich ein englisches KDE habe)

Tobi

----------

## franzf

Ich schubse dich in Richtung "verwende kdm"  :Wink: 

Wenn du dich über kdm einloggst solltest du automatisch diese Optionen (ich nehme an du meinst damit "ausloggen/neustarten/ausschalten") bekommen.

@Finswimmer:

Auf Deutsch steht da

kcontrol -> Systemverwaltung -> Anmeldungsmanager -> Herunterfahren

Um da was verändern zu können musst du unten noch erst den "Systemverwaltungsmodus" (==superuser) einschalten

----------

## Finswimmer

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich schubse dich in Richtung "verwende kdm" 
> 
> Wenn du dich über kdm einloggst solltest du automatisch diese Optionen (ich nehme an du meinst damit "ausloggen/neustarten/ausschalten") bekommen.
> 
> @Finswimmer:
> ...

 

Ups. Ich hatte mich nur auf die 3. Option bezogen.

kdm ist ein eigenständiges Programm und Paket, daher emerge kdm.

Danach musst du in der  /etc/conf.d/xdm Datei noch den Displaymanager auf "kdm-3.5" setzen.

Tobi

----------

## toralf

Und ich würde uhai auf KDE->Kontrollzentrum->KDE-Komponenten->Sitzungsverwaltung verweisen wollen.

----------

## schachti

 *uhai wrote:*   

> - Neustart bestimmter Grub-Einträge

 

Falls /boot bei Dir auf einer eigenen Partition liegt, muß sie dazu AFAIK gemountet sein. Also ggfs. die Option noauto aus der /etc/fstab entfernen.

----------

## firefly

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Ich schubse dich in Richtung "verwende kdm" 
> 
> Wenn du dich über kdm einloggst solltest du automatisch diese Optionen (ich nehme an du meinst damit "ausloggen/neustarten/ausschalten") bekommen.
> 
> @Finswimmer:
> ...

 

du hättest noch erwähnen sollen, das die syntax kdm-<version> nur mit xinit-1.0.5-r2 funktioniert  :Wink: 

----------

## uhai

Danke an alle,

Im Kontrollzentrum habe ich den Bootmanager noch angeben müssen.

uhai

Edit:

Nach reboot ist wieder keine Auswahl der Grub-Einträge beim Neustart möglich! Da muß noch irgendwo etwas sein...?!

----------

## Max Steel

diese funktion funktioniert nur wenn die title in Grub ohne = sind

also statt

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2007.0
```

das hier:

```
title Gentoo Linux 2007.0
```

Und dann noch in der /etc/fstab der boot-eintrag ohne noauto in den Optionen.

----------

## uhai

Das war's!!  :Smile: 

Danke Max Steel - alle Einträge in grub.conf ohne"=" und schon funzt es.

Wie kommt man denn auf so eine Idee? Das hätte ich im Leben nicht ausprobiert....

uhai

----------

## Max Steel

Ich war beim Stöbern schonmal über dieses Problem gestolpert und da gab es auch schon diese Lösung aber richtig funktionieren tuts noch immer nicht, selbst wenn ich Windows angebe bei dieser Option gestartet wird nur default, also Gentoo.

----------

## uhai

Stimmt, bei mir bootet auch nur grub-default...  :Sad: 

----------

## zworK

Ihr habt auch in der grub.conf

```
default saved
```

stehen?

KDM nutzt meines Wissens nach grub-set-default.

```
grub-set-default 5
```

 bootet als Beispiel den Eintrag Nummer 5 aus der grub.conf beim nächsten Neustart.

Letztendlich legt dieser Befehl auch nur die Datei

```
/boot/grub/default
```

 an, wo die Nummer drin steht. Hab ihr aber default saved gesetzt, muss diese Datei existieren, sonst wirft Grub eine Fehlermeldung.

----------

## Max Steel

hmm werd ich nachher mal ausprobieren (wenn mein Engel ins Bett schleicht und ich nicht mehr mit ihr über MSN spielen "muss")

----------

## uhai

Ich hab's probiert und es scheint zu funktionieren. Nur startet der PC dann immer über die beim Neustart ausgewählte Option. In suse galt nach dem ersten Neustart wieder die default-Einstellung in der grub.conf?!

uhai

----------

## s.hase

Dann musst Du natürlich auch bei den einzelnen Einträgen in der grub.conf diese wieder auf den Default-Wert stellen mit

```

savedefault <Nr. vom Defaulteintrag>

```

----------

## uhai

s.hase:

Der Eintrag verursacht einen Grubfehler, der den Start verhindert?! Anschehinend ist es an der Zeit, Grubs Doku zu lesen....

uhai

----------

## schachti

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Der Eintrag verursacht einen Grubfehler, der den Start verhindert?! Anschehinend ist es an der Zeit, Grubs Doku zu lesen....

 

Das sollte aber gehen... Mal ein Ausschnitt aus meiner grub.conf:

```

default saved

timeout 10

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-gentoo

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo root=/dev/sda5 max_loop=255

savedefault

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.23-gentoo-r6

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda5 max_loop=255

savedefault 0

```

Das savedefault 0 beim zweiten Eintrag bewirkt, dass beim nächsten Booten wieder der erste Eintrag ausgewählt ist.

----------

